# Paths of the Damned, Pt. 2: Rats in the Walls



## Citizen Mane (Aug 27, 2006)

This is the second IC thread for my Warhammer FRP 2e PbP.

1. Part 1: Through the Drakwald
2. Out of Character
3. Rogues Gallery

*Dramatis Personae*
Ottokar Kurtzlander, Human Initiate of Sigmar (Lot)
Winifred von Troutheim, Human Noble (Wilphe)
Ragnar Foulbreath, Dwarven Pit Fighter (Insight)
Torillan Ellandilas, Elven Kithband Warrior (Torillan)
PC TBNL, Dwarf (Mr_Spicoli)

*The Story So Far*
The PCs have just accompanied a caravan of refugees from Untergard through the Drakwald to Middenheim.  During the course of the journey, an icon of Sigmar was entrusted to their care by a dying man, who asked that the icon be returned to the Temple of Sigmar in Middenheim.

*The Arrival in Middenheim*
As your caravan arrives in the city, it is escorted by the City Watch towards the Southgate-Ostwald district, which stands just inside the southernmost gates into the city.  Although the damage from the siege is not extensive here, you can see buildings with patched roofs and even some completely abandoned homes and stores, completely demolished by Archaon's weapons.  These districts are almost overrun by refugees, with a number of warehouses having been converted into temporary shelters.  Volunteers, supervised and assisted by priestesses of Shallya, tend to the sick and wounded and help distribute food and clothes.  The clothes are rough, but functional, and the portions of food not dissimilar.  It's clear to you that the city's resources have been stretched to the breaking point by the siege and subsequent waves of refugees.


----------



## Lot (Aug 28, 2006)

Ottokar looks upon the crowd of refugees with pity, then turns back to Winifred.

"Tough all over, isn't it?  I knew about the siege here, but after the journey, I was hoping things weren't so bad.  Stupid of me, I know."

Ottokar pulls on a chain hanging from his belt and reaches for his new prayer book, which he pages through for a moment.  Finding the passage he must have been searching for, he mutters a few words under his breath, then closes the book.  Pausing for a moment, he turns back to Winifred.

"We should go to the Temple and deliver our precious cargo, don't you think?  After that, though, I'm unsure what my next move will be.  You know where you're heading?"

[sblock=OOC]I'm a little unclear if you can make Heal rolls for yourself.  If possible, Ottokar will examine and treat his own wounds.  Heal Roll: 58 (failure).  Nevermind, then.[/sblock]


----------



## Wilphe (Aug 28, 2006)

"Return the relic. It needs to be done and hopefully that will give us the entree with someone who can point us in another direction or who needs something doing."
    "I also think we should report the incident with the witch. No good can come of sweeping that under the carpet."


----------



## Lot (Aug 28, 2006)

Ottokar frowns.

"Oh Granny, what did you hatch right under our noses.  For our failure to see what she was doing, we lost an ally and saw something terrible unleashed on the world.  Those elves in the woods had the right of it.  What evil could we have prevented if we had left her to the elves."

The young initiate sighs and composes himself.

"What's done is done.  The next step is to see how we can turn all this around.


----------



## Citizen Mane (Aug 29, 2006)

[sblock=OOC for Lot]Looking at the skill on page 93, I'll agree that that's pretty vague.  Because it doesn't explicitly forbid it, however, I'll judge that you can at least tend to yourself if you're lightly wounded.  If you're heavily wounded, I have a hard time seeing how you could do it, except maybe to direct your own care — presuming you're conscious.  Side question — Ottokar is part of the Order of the Silver Hammer, correct?  (Check out the Cult of Sigmar section of the WHFRP 2e book.)[/sblock]Getting directions to the Temple of Sigmar is fairly easy.  It is situated on the edge of the Freiburg District, not far from the North Gate.  An impressive stone structure, it's not quite as big as the Temple of Ulric, for which the city is very famous.

Inside, the temple is pretty, but austere, with the colored light from the stained glass windows dancing on the dark wooden pews.  An initiate greets you as you enter.  "Welcome to the Temple of Sigmar.  May I help you?"  

*Ottokar*: 



Spoiler



You do remember that this is the second largest temple of Sigmar in the entire Empire, smaller than only the temple in Altdorf.  Based on his vestments, the initiate that greets you is part of the Order of the Torch, the church's administrators and local priests.


----------



## Lot (Aug 29, 2006)

Ottokar moves forward and offers a slight bow.

"Hello.  I am Ottokar, Initiate of the Order of the Silver Hammer.  I am here regarding a very important matter and would like to speak to a priest, if possible."


----------



## Citizen Mane (Aug 30, 2006)

The initiate bows.  "Of course.  Allow me to fetch Father Morten."  He takes leave of you and Winifred and heads off into the Temple.  He returns some five minutes later with a shortish man in his early forties with thinning brown hair, flecked with grey.  He smiles at the two of you.  "Brother Ottokar.  My lady."  A slight bow.  "I'm Father Morten.  You have something you wish to see me about?"  Despite everything going on outside the walls of the temple — the refugees, the Beastmen in the Drakwald, and the general ills of the world — he's genuinely cheerful in his demeanor, and his eyes have a relaxed curiosity and marked warmth.  It's almost as if there couldn't be anything in the world more interesting than what you were about to tell him at this very moment.


----------



## Lot (Aug 30, 2006)

Ottokar bows respectfully to the Father Morten.

"Father, my companions and I have just finished a...well, a pretty difficult journey from Untergard.  We accompanied the group of refugees whom came into town today.  We lost some people along the way.  One of those people was a Priest of Sigmar.  His name was Dietrich.  He was slain by a pit-trap.  Um...as he was dying, he entrusted us with what he said was a relic of Sigmar."

Ottokar reaches into his robes and pulls out the package, untampered with from when it was entrusted to him.  He hands it to Father Morten.

"Father Dietrich charged us with getting this to this temple.  Now, we have."


----------



## Citizen Mane (Aug 30, 2006)

His eyes widen as you hand him the parcel.  "Hmm.  Just a moment."  He starts to unwrap it, revealing a small wooden icon, some four inches square.  It's an image of a warrior in ancient tribal dress, his hand resting on the haft of a great warhammer.  The colors have darkened over the course of the centuries.  "Amazing!"  Morten says.  "This is the oldest icon of Sigmar that I've ever seen.  Look at the goldwork around the edges.  Dwarfen, I'm sure of it.  And the costume — Unberogen tribal dress — old enough to have been drawn from life!  You've brought us a very great treasure indeed, and Father Dietrich was right to entrust it to you.  On behalf of the temple, I thank you.  This is...wonderful!"

He turns to an initiate and says a few words.  After a short time, the initiate returns with a pair of small pouches and two small pendants.  Morten smiles, "It's a small token of our appreciation.  This is the most exciting thing I've seen in the course of my time here in Middenheim, either here or at the Collegium, and this is the list we can do.  Brother Ottokar, you're a credit to your order.  My lady, Sigmar's blessings on you."  The initiate hands you the pouches, which have the weight of a tidy sum of coin, and the pendants, small silver hammers, as are typically worn by many members of the Cult of Sigmar.


----------



## Lot (Aug 30, 2006)

Ottokar takes the pendant gratefully and immediatly puts it on.  As he is handed the pouch of coins, however, is face becomes a bit pensive.  Opening the bag to get a rough count of the amount of money, he looks back at Father Morten.

"The amount of coin you have attributed to our task does me honor, but it is more than I can take.  With the amount of death and starvation occurring around us, I'm afraid I can't take this much for merely doing my duty.  Please, as a member of the Order of the Torch, you are in far better position than I to make sure this money goes to those whom need it."

Ottokar removes a significant number of the coins and hands them back to Father Morten.

"Besides, I'm an Ostlander.  I wouldn't know what to do with that much money.  Probably end up wasting it," he adds with a grin.

[sblock=OOC]I'm not sure how much is in the pouch but I imagine Ottokar would give back a significant amount.  Let me know how much is in the purse and I'll tell you how much Ottokar plans to keep.[/sblock]


----------



## Wilphe (Aug 31, 2006)

Winifred curtsys, "Father, my association with this task was but a coincidence and I am not sure I deserve such a bounty. However I shall not turn your generosity away, for in life one is more often unrewarded when one consider's oneself deserving, than rewarded when one thinks one does not deserve it. Only the gods can divine our destinies, and I as a woman of good family but poor fortune cannot tell when I shall be in need. Therefore I thank you."

      "However, please rest assured that if you have any task for which you are in need of persons of spirit and valor to perform I would beg you to consider us for the task. Therefore I regard this purse not so much a reward for what I have done, but as an advance upon what I hope to do. Alternatively, if you know of any who are need of such as ourselves, please direct us hence."

      "There is one more duty we must discharge however," she makes sure they are not overheard and lowers her voice, "During our journey here the wise woman of Untergard disappered from the caravan, we searched for her and found her engaged in some magical ritual. When we approached her she commanded the beasts of the forest to attack us. We fought, but were unable to prevent her finishing the ritual."


----------



## Citizen Mane (Sep 2, 2006)

[sblock=OOC for Lot]That's fine.  There are 25 _gc_ in the purse.[/sblock]Father Morten smiles at Ottokar.  "If you wish it that way," he says.  "Although, remember that charity starts locally and personally.  You should trust your own judgement more.  In your travels, you will see things that the Order of the Torch may only hear whisperings of."  

He turns to Winifred and bows slightly in response to her first speech.  "My lady."  He pauses and listens to her finish speaking, pausing thoughtfully before continuing.  "I would feel most grateful for your help should I ever need it and will keep it in mind.  As for this ritual," his voice lowers, "what happened when it was finished?"


----------



## Wilphe (Sep 2, 2006)

"I wish I knew, or perhaps I don't want to know. Anyway, something roared out of the bonfire and flew off. The witch dropped dead and the animals, apparently their ensorcellment broken, dissppeared."


----------



## Citizen Mane (Sep 2, 2006)

"That's a troubling story.  I will make some discreet inquiries and see if anything unusual has happened in the area, but I'm afraid that, if the ritual has been completed, it's likely far too late to prevent it's aims from coming true.  Nonetheless, hope springs eternal."  He smiles thoughtfully.  "If you'll excuse me, I need to return to my duties.  I don't know if you have lodgings in town yet — do you?  If you do, I will contact you there; otherwise, check in every few days to see if we have work for you.  Although I imagine you'll find work soon enough with conditions as they are here in Middenheim."  He bows and says his farewells.

As you leave the temple, you notice a pair of city watchmen waiting outside, attempting, albeit poorly, to look casual.  The taller one steps forward.  "Welcome to Middenheim.  The Watch Commander would like to speak with you about the Beastmen you encountered in the Drakwald.  If you would come with us, please?"  His attempt at friendliness is slightly awkward, and the pair of them look absolutely exhausted.[sblock=OOC]If either of you have anything you'd like to mention to Morten, you can, he'll hear you out, although he has no new information to offer and little time for an in depth conversation at the moment.  In the meantime, let's move on.[/sblock]


----------



## Wilphe (Sep 3, 2006)

"Thank you Father, we have not yet found lodgings, but hope to soon."

Outside:  "Well we took great efforts NOT to encounter them, however if we can be of service we will."


----------



## Lot (Sep 4, 2006)

Ottokar listens to the wisdom of Father Morten.

"What you say makes sense, Father."

He puts a few of the coins back in his bag but hands five to Morten.

"I shall take your advice and try to find those who can best use it.  I thank you for the opportunity."

Ottokar bows to the priest and follows Winifred outside.  Meeting the guards, he nods solemnly.

"We shall meet and discuss this grave news with the Watch Commander."


----------



## Citizen Mane (Sep 4, 2006)

The shorter of the two pipes up.  "You should pay more attention at briefings, Johann.  They encountered the Beastmen in Untergard."  The taller one looks like he's about to clobber the smaller one, but he manages to reign in his anger.  With a terse "follow me," he leads you to the Watch Headquarters, a large, plain stone building near the South Gate.  The two watchmen escort you to a large office, currently empty.  The shorter guard says, "Commander Schutzmann should be with you momentarily."

Sure enough, about five minutes later, Schutzmann enters the room.  An imposing man in his late forties to early fifties, Schutzmann is just over six feet tall with close-cropped grey hair and dark blue eyes.  He sits down behind the desk, although he does not invite either of you to sit.  "Thank you for coming," he says, surveying the two of you with an appraising eye.  "My name is Ulrich Schutzmann.  I'm the commander of the City Watch, and, with the Graf off chasing the remnants of Archaon's forces, I'm in charge of things around here.  Now.  I hear you you encountered some Beastmen over in Untergard.  I'd like to know where they were, and get an idea of their numbers."


----------



## Wilphe (Sep 4, 2006)

"Certainly sir," Winifred quickly breifs the Commander on the situation, "As you are no doubt aware, during the war the Imperial Army fought to resist an attack across the bridge at Untergard The town suffered severe damage, and we were amongst those left behind when Imperial Forces moved on."

     "Six days ago the towns tracker, Herr Hans Baumer reported that a herd of beastmen of about two hundred was approaching the town from the south. They outnumbered us by more than two to 1, and many of our number were untrained, old, sick, wounded or children. It would have been a massacre, and Captain Schiller took the hard but correct decision that we would withdraw to Middenheim."

       "This we successfully did, managing to avoid any contact with them. I myself travelled into Grimminhagen in order to warn them of the beastmen's approach. On the second day of our travels, we came across the remains of a caravn frfom Delbrez ambushed by goblins. That was the only enemy force we came close to encountering."

     "If you wish to know more, Herr Baumer also made it to Middenheim, and could brief you more thoroughly. I cannot speak for my companion, but I would happy to accompany any expedition you may have in mind against them."


----------



## Lot (Sep 4, 2006)

Ottokar steps forward.

"I would also be honored to aid, as well.  I have been charged by Father Morten from the Order of the Torch of the Temple of Sigmar to seek out injustice and bring safety to the Empire."


----------



## Citizen Mane (Sep 4, 2006)

He raises his eyebrows.  "A force that big, eh?  Good to know.  Not big enough to cause us too much trouble here.  Hopefully, the Graf and his men'll catch up with it out there before it ever gets a mind to head this way, though.  Well, then, I'll have to talk to this Herr Baumer, too, though.  Best to get the report first hand.  I'm sure you understand."

Just as he finishes speaking, there's a knock on the door.  A clerk comes in and hands Schutzmann a note.  He frowns as he reads it, and then turns to the PCs.  "Just before you came here, you delivered an object to the Temple of Sigmar and gave it to one Father Morten, is that right?"  He barely pauses as he continues.  "According to this note, Father Morten was found dead less than an hour ago, with signs of foul play.  The object is missing, and it appears that you were the last people to see him alive.  I'm afraid that I'll have to ask you for your weapons and keep you here to assist with our inquiries until our investigation is concluded."


----------



## Lot (Sep 4, 2006)

Ottokar's face turns white upon hearing this news.

"What?  How is this possible?  We were with him just moments before we came here.  He gave us a reward and this pendant for a job well done?"

His expressions shifts from disbelief to anger.

"We carried it all this way just to have it be stolen when it should have been safest.  First Dietrich had to die, now Morten?  This will not stand!  I swear it!"

Ottokar's face has started to turn light red, his eyes bulging, and his mouth nearly frothing.  Suddenly, he appears to grow calm.  His eyes then narrow on Ulrich.

"You said you wanted our weapons, if I recall.  Are we suspected of involvement?  Are you saying I could have anything to do with this?  Me, an initiate of the Order of the Silver Hammer?  Winifred, who has bled to see this mission carried out?  Just what are you trying to say?"

Ottokar looks like he is about continue, but he pauses.  His eyes soften from anger to a tired sadness.

"Forgive me.  I am tired and frustrated.  Of course, we respect the laws of the Empire and want to help however we can."

Ottokar draws his hammer and places it in on Ulrich's desk.

"What can we do for you?"


----------



## Citizen Mane (Sep 4, 2006)

Schutzmann looks exhausted himself.  "I'm not trying to say anything.  You two were the last people to see Father Morten alive.  Admittedly, it's unlikely that you would have given him your delivery if you were intent on keeping it yourselves.  This is standard procedure for the City Watch.  If you truly want to help, however..."  He trails off and looks at Winifred to see her reaction to the situation at hand.


----------



## Wilphe (Sep 7, 2006)

Winifred is non-plussed at the news of Father Morten's death, but recovers quickly, "We might have been the last outsiders to see him alive, but we spoke to him in the public area of the temple, not in private. An initate was there towards the end of the conversation and we talked for a few minutes more. Then we walked out straight into the arms of the watchmen you sent to bring us here. We would barely have had time to do anything."

     "However," she steps back and begins to slowly unbuckle her swords, "I understand that you have your duty to do; and if it is your judgement that I can best serve the Empire by kicking my heels in your custody then I can only submit to your authority. I would request however, that you arrange for my horse to be looked after during my incarceration. I shall of course pay."


----------



## Citizen Mane (Sep 7, 2006)

Schutzmann purses his lips as Winifred finishes speaking, clearly deep in thought.  "A moment," he says and stands up, walking over to the door and opening it a crack.  He says something to the guards outside and then returns to his attention to the two of you.  "We're stretched thin enough as it is, and I'm willing to give the two of you the benefit of the doubt.  If you want to help, then here's your chance.  I'm going to write up a warrant allowing you to investigate the murder.  Find the party or parties responsible.  The only catch — I want one of my operatives, Ragnar Foulbreath, to go with you.  He's a little...unconventional in both demeanor and style, but he's a good worker and handy in trouble.  I've just sent someone out to fetch him."

As he finishes this sentence, there's a knock at the door, it opens, and...[sblock=OOC for Insight]Cue Ragnar Foulbreath.[/sblock]


----------



## Citizen Mane (Sep 12, 2006)

...an Elf kithband warrior in full regalia strides into the room, accompanied by a member of the city watch.  Schutzmann is clearly surprised.  "Torillan."  He turns to the watchman, who smirks slightly before muttering something about Ragnar being indisposed.

Schutzmann regains his equanimity and turns to Ottokar and Winifred.  "Apparently, I was mistaken.  You will be accompanied by Torillan Ellandilas, one of our scouts.  He's more than capable."  Schutzmann then explains the situation to Torillan, detailing the events of your meeting thus far.  He stands up when he finishes.  "I'll leave the three of you to decide on your course of action.  Good luck, gentlemen."


----------



## Lot (Sep 12, 2006)

Ottokar, expecting to see a dwarf, is surprised when the elf appears.  A slight look of disappointment crosses his face, but he conceals it quickly.

"Master Ellandilas, it is a pleasure to meet you.  My name is Ottokar," he says in his slow Ostland accent.  

He wipes his hand on his robe and extends it to shake.


----------



## Insight (Sep 12, 2006)

A scraggly Dwarf dressed half in leather armor, carrying a flail at his side, a shield at his back, walks through the door.  The distinct scent of dried blood wafts through the air as the Dwarf approaches.

"Aw right, Schutzmann," the Dwarf says.  "I'm here already.  Call off yer dogs."

The Dwarf approaches, then stops, looking around at the room's other occupants.  "Who're these?" he asks of Capt. Schutzmann.


----------



## Torillan (Sep 13, 2006)

Lot said:
			
		

> Ottokar, expecting to see a dwarf, is surprised when the elf appears.  A slight look of disappointment crosses his face, but he conceals it quickly.
> 
> "Master Ellandilas, it is a pleasure to meet you.  My name is Ottokar," he says in his slow Ostland accent.
> 
> He wipes his hand on his robe and extends it to shake.




Torillan eyes the initiate curiously for a moment, then smiles and shakes the offered hand.

"The pleasure is mine, sir.  And please forgive my appearance, as I have only just returned from a patrol outside the walls when I was summoned here."

His smile quickly fades, however, as he hears a distinct shuffling coming down the hall.  His eyes narrow as he turns to see whoever is coming through the doorway.


----------



## Citizen Mane (Sep 13, 2006)

Schutzmann's eyes pop open.  He's clearly frustrated with the disorder, but manages to smile and shake his head.  "Ragnar, nice of you to join us.  I need you to accompany these men as they investigate a murder — Father Morten of the Cult of Sigmar.  I'll leave it to the four of you to decide how you'd like to proceed with the investigation.  If you'll excuse me now, I have some other business to attend to.  Report to me back here once your investigation is finished."


----------



## Insight (Sep 13, 2006)

Ragnar turns towards the elf, whom he barely knows.  "Seems easy enough, Captain," the Dwarf replies.  "Tho I'm not much fer investigatin'.  I s'pose there's not much to it.  But, ah, when we find the killer, I knows how to deal with his type."  The former gladiator smirks at the last comment.


----------



## Torillan (Sep 14, 2006)

Insight said:
			
		

> Ragnar turns towards the elf, whom he barely knows.
> "But, ah, when we find the killer, I knows how to deal with his type."  The former gladiator smirks at the last comment.




At this line, Torillan smiles slightly and the sparkle returns to his eyes.

"I have no doubt about that, master dwarf."  He bows slightly and continues.  "Torillan Ellandilas, at your service."


----------



## Lot (Sep 14, 2006)

Ottokar turns to the dwarf respectfully.  

"And I am Ottokar, Initiate of the Order of the Silver Hammer." 

He extends his hand to the dwarf.  Ottokar then looks back at the rest of the group.

"Winifred..."  He gestures to his friend.  "...and I had just returned a rare relic of  Sigmar to the temple here in the city.  We gave it to a priest of Sigmar name Father Morton.  Soon after we left, the Temple of Sigmar was infiltrated, Father Morton was slain, and the relic was gone.  I say we return to the temple and examine the manner in which this crime occurred."

The young initiate speaks slowly, measuring each word as it leaves his mouth.


----------



## Wilphe (Sep 14, 2006)

"Greetinsg, I am Winifred van Torutheim and I am delighetd to make our acquaitance. I concur that we should retun to the temple whilst the events are fresh in peopls' minds and any trace of the crime will still remain. We can talk on the way"


----------



## Torillan (Sep 14, 2006)

Wilphe said:
			
		

> "I concur that we should retun to the temple whilst the events are fresh in peopls' minds and any trace of the crime will still remain. We can talk on the way"




Torillan nods his head in agreement.  "Very well, then.  Shall we?" he says, sweeping his hand towards the door.  ""Ladies first, of course" he smiles.


----------



## Insight (Sep 14, 2006)

Ragnar exits, spitting something awful on the floor.  "I got na time fer pleasantness," he says, muttering to himself in Dwarf tongue.  "We gots some investigatin' ta do, or somesuch.  Dunno about that, just know I can settle matters with my flail, or fist if needs be."

"C'mon, yer laggin' ain't gettin' the killer caught no sooner."


----------



## Wilphe (Sep 14, 2006)

Winifred collects her horse from outside and leads it back through the streets, "You two worked together before then? Ottokar and myself just hit town from Untergard, almost the first thing we did was deliver the relic to the temple. Walked straight out into the arms of your comrades, who said that the Captain wanted to talk to us about our journey."

           "No sooner do we finish briefing him then he gets told the Father is dead. However it was must have worked quick. Ottokar, who else was there when we were entrusted with the relic?"


----------



## Insight (Sep 15, 2006)

The Dwarf laughs.  "Har har.  Yeah, the elf and I worked together.  'e did good in a fight.  That much I can vouch for.  Can't say that much fer 'is choice a drink."

"As fer the matter of the murder," the Dwarf continues, "Occurred to me that someone might've been spyin' on yer dead friend, maybe waitin' til he was alone ta stick the dagger in deep.  T'would explain a lot."


----------



## Lot (Sep 15, 2006)

Wilphe said:
			
		

> Winifred collects her horse from outside and leads it back through the streets, "No sooner do we finish briefing him then he gets told the Father is dead. However it was must have worked quick. Ottokar, who else was there when we were entrusted with the relic?"




Ottokar shakes his head.

"I can't be sure.  I was trying to tend to Dietrich.  Between his wounds and the relic, I wasn't paying attention to who was around.  Plenty of people, though.  Was Granny, maybe?  Even if someone saw us take the relic, did they see us give it to Morton.  What I think is more likely is that someone infiltrated the temple and heard Morton talking about the relic.  I mean, the city guard knew it was missing, so Morton must have told someone about it for them to know it was missing in the first place, right?"

Ottokar sighs.

"We'll know more when we get to the temple.  Now, it's just speculation."


----------



## Torillan (Sep 15, 2006)

Torillan follows the others dutifully, scanning the streets as he goes, while at the same time summing up the newcomers.


----------



## Wilphe (Sep 15, 2006)

"Or he was killed for an unrelated reason, and the thief took the relic opportunistically. That could also be true, and is perhaps more likely. So lets not fixate on the relic as a reason why he was killed."


----------



## Citizen Mane (Sep 16, 2006)

As you leave, one of the guardsmen hands you a piece of paper ("From Commander Schutzmann," he says) — it's a warrant, giving the four of you right to search and examine the crime scene.

Sigmar's Temple seems calm from the outside, but the presence, now, of a member of the City Watch standing just outside the door underlines the tension of the situation.  Once inside, the party's greeted by an initiate, who begins to shush them away.  Quick disclosure of the warrant quiets him, and he directs the group to Morten's chambers.  

The room itself is small but comfortably furnished, the walls lined with floor-to-ceiling bookshelves.  Morten's body is in the chair, at his desk, slumped over.  A window sits just above the body.  Sheets of parchment litter the desk and floor.


----------



## Wilphe (Sep 16, 2006)

Winifred looks at the Initate, "Who has been in here since he was found dead, and is anything else missing?"

     Once inside she suveys the scene, imprinting it on her mind and looking for anything out of place before they touch anything. "Let's just stand in the doorway and look for a minute, see if we can see anything out of place before we go in and move stuff around."

     Assuming nothing of interest jumps out, "Alright. let's get on with it shall we?", she starts byl gathering up the sheets of parchment - seeing what he was working on when he was killed and so they don't get trodden on or blown away. She'll then take a look at the body, to see how he died, then examine the window.


----------



## Lot (Sep 17, 2006)

Ottokar will examine the body of Father Morten, looking over the nature of his wounds and how he died.

"If we can understand the killer acted, it may give us some clues about who committed this the ghastly deed.  It takes an especially arrogant fool to kill one of member of the priesthood in Sigmar's own temple.  He does not take such things lightly, and neither do I."

As he speaks, Ottokar uses his healing skills to better understand the depth and jaggedness of the wounds.


----------



## Citizen Mane (Sep 17, 2006)

[sblock=OOC]I'll be making all the rolls for your investigation of this scene behind the curtain.[/sblock]*Winifred*: The initiate says that one of the other priests had the room sealed as soon as they had found Morten dead and that nothing has been touched, although an inventory of his belongings has yet to be taken.  Your inspection of the papers reveals nothing — they're all blank — and it's immediately apparent just how Father Morten died, as a small dart protudes from the back of his neck.  You don't notice anything unusual about the window.

*Lot*: A quick look at Morten's body shows only one wound — the dart in the back of his neck.  He's otherwise unharmed.


----------



## Wilphe (Sep 18, 2006)

Winifred defers to Torillan as she finds the dart, "Guess this is your area of expertise more than any of us. Any idea of the range on one of these things?"she looks out of the window, to see where the dart might have come from, and any sign of a forced entry or marks on the wall that would suggest someone climbed. "I suggest we get a physician in here, or maybe an apothecary, to see what the poison was, assuming it's the dart that killed him. You know one the watch normally deal with Ragnar?"


----------



## Torillan (Sep 18, 2006)

Wilphe said:
			
		

> Winifred defers to Torillan as she finds the dart, "Guess this is your area of expertise more than any of us. Any idea of the range on one of these things?"




"Short.  Very short.  And I'd say based on the accuracy of the shot, this was someone who knew how to kill."  He eyes the window along with Winifred, looking for signs of forced entry.


----------



## Lot (Sep 18, 2006)

Ottokar, kneeling next to the body, looks up.

"Certainly a professional job.  We should talk to some of the other priests.  Find out if Morton had any enemies.  Check where this window comes out, as well.  See if any witnesses saw someone leave by that way...unless they left by another route."

Ottokar stands up and searches walls of the room.

"Sometimes these old structures have lots of hidden passages and the like."


----------



## Insight (Sep 18, 2006)

"Cowardly greenskins most likely," Ragnar suggests.  He looks at the body, not to closely.  "Killin' is killin' though.  Not much to think about.  Someone wanted 'im dead, and 'ere he rots.  Why he's dead?  Who can say?  I s'pose we oughta find out and return the favor."

The Dwarf takes his flail in hand.  "I ain't had a good tussle since..."

"Let's get to it then," he continues.


----------



## Citizen Mane (Sep 19, 2006)

*Lot*: You find nothing in the walls.

*Winifred*: Nothing jumps out at you about the window.

*Torillan*: You find nothing when you first look at the window, but a second, casual look turns up three small scratches on the sill, very close together.


----------



## Torillan (Sep 19, 2006)

Kajamba Lion}
[b said:
			
		

> Torillan[/b]: You find nothing when you first look at the window, but a second, casual look turns up three small scratches on the sill, very close together.




"Hmm......wait a moment....." Torillan says as something catches his eye.  He looks for something to stand on to get a better view of the window sill.  Once there he inspects the three scratches to determine if they might be claw marks.


----------



## Wilphe (Sep 19, 2006)

"Ottokar, are you happy that he died from poison? It's not some attempt at misdirection? If so, can you guess what type?"




> "I s'pose we oughta find out and return the favor,"



"One good turn deserves another. I'm sure Sigmar would hate to be outdone in such generosity," she says grimly, "What have you found Torillan?"


----------



## Torillan (Sep 20, 2006)

Wilphe said:
			
		

> "What have you found Torillan?"




"Scratch marks on the sill, my lady."  He examines more closely for another moment, then smiles and turns towards the dwarf.

"Sorry, Ragnar, but I don't think it was greenskins this time.  Something else made these marks.  Can't be sure what, though.".

OOC:  I'm assuming that these scratches do look like claw marks.  Does he notice anything else?


----------



## Lot (Sep 20, 2006)

Ottokar comes back to body.

"From what I can tell, I'd say it was poison.  No other visible wounds and his bones appear intact.  Now you say scratch marks by the window?  Are they fresh?  Because poison points to a professional killer. Scratch marks...well, an animal?  I'm not liking where this is going..."

Ottokar goes over to examine the scratches himself.


----------



## Citizen Mane (Sep 21, 2006)

*Torillan*: They're claw marks, although you can't tell what from.  You don't notice anything else.

*Ottokar*: You notice nothing that Torillan hasn't already pointed out.


----------



## Lot (Sep 21, 2006)

Ottokar steps back from the window.

"Since I can't figure out how fresh these claw marks are, they could have been here for a while.  But since they are by the obvious escape route, let's figure that they are connected...as we don't have anything else to go on.  What has claws but also uses a weapon as specialized as a blowgun?  Maybe some kind of mutant...or other chaos creature?"

Ottokar paces the room while thinking.


----------



## Wilphe (Sep 22, 2006)

"Might not be claws, might be some sort of climbing tool. We'll take a look outside later, let's finish up in here first. Body, done. Now lets have a look at anything else amiss in here, any locks forced, anything broken or taken other than the artefact. I know the priests don't have an inventory and the answer is probably _"we can't tell", _ but lets give the place the once over before we go outside."


----------



## Torillan (Sep 22, 2006)

Lot said:
			
		

> Ottokar steps back from the window.
> 
> What has claws but also uses a weapon as specialized as a blowgun?  Maybe some kind of mutant...or other chaos creature?"




Torillan turns to face Ottokar.  "Ratmen?" he says.  "But what could they possibly gain from the murder of a priest?"

A look of confusion settles over his face.


----------



## Citizen Mane (Sep 23, 2006)

*Winifred*: There are no indications of any locks being broken or anything being forced, and nothing amiss or a mess aside from the scattered sheets of paper all over the floor.

*Torillan*: You look at the scratch marks again, and, fresh with Ottokar's indirect suggestion and your own conjecture, you're fairly sure that the scratch marks are consistent with rodent-like claws, although much larger than your standard rat's claw marks would be.  If the Ratmen did exist (and some argue that they're no more than a legend), the claw marks would probably match their claws fairly well.


----------



## Wilphe (Sep 23, 2006)

"Okay, let's take a look outside. And let's not resort to fairy stories and old wives tales for explantions hmm?"


----------



## Citizen Mane (Sep 25, 2006)

[sblock=Assumption]The party heads outside to look around.[/sblock]No one finds anything outside the window.  The cobblestone streets are dry and dusty save for a few odd puddles here and there.[sblock=OOC]Unless someone has some specific plans that they'd like to undertake, I'll push this along tomorrow sometime, with the party returning to Schutzmann to report their findings.[/sblock]


----------



## Wilphe (Sep 25, 2006)

Winifred will look around, see how high the window is off the ground, look for any traces of climbing. See if it is a busy street, look at the layout of the other buildings and try and work out if the Father was shot from the window after the thief had climbed up or if he was shot from another building and then the assasin climbed up. 

     She'd also like to interview the staff at the temple, find out who knew he had the artefact, clarify when he was found dead (and how found him) and so on.


----------



## Citizen Mane (Sep 25, 2006)

*Winifred*: The window is a first-floor window overlooking an alleyway, although it should be noted that the temple's first floor is above street level — it's about seven feet off the ground.  You see no traces of climbing, but your best guess would be that the assassin _did_ climb up to the window to make the shot.  There's really no other way it could have been done.

Your questioning of the temple staff reveals that, first off, no one knew about the icon, and, secondly, the murder was discovered within a half-hour to forty-five minutes of your leaving the temple.  He was found in exactly the same state your party has seen him in: slumped over his desk, papers scattered on the floor, window open.


----------



## Wilphe (Sep 25, 2006)

OOC: No further questions your honour


----------



## Lot (Sep 25, 2006)

Ottokar, upon hearing this information, throws up his hands in frustration.

"So what now?  The only leads we have are...unusual possibilities.  And even if one were to believe in...the things we were talking about, we have no way of tracking something like that."

The young initiate runs his hand over his head, rubbing his hand over the stubble as he does habitually.  The darker of his two blue eyes seems a bit smokier than usual.

"Maybe we could find someone to speak to who is an expert on these...exotic matters?"


----------



## Insight (Sep 25, 2006)

"Looks like the trail's dead," Ragnar adroitly points out.  "Might as well head back to Schutzmann.  He won't be happy.  But never is anyhow."


----------



## Wilphe (Sep 25, 2006)

"Given that you've yet to convince me that your _unusual possibilites_ are anything more than that, you will have difficulty convincing anyone else about it. Can we stick to the known facts when we talk to the good captain please? I don't need wild speculation when my head is still halfway into a noose thank you very much."


----------



## Citizen Mane (Sep 26, 2006)

[sblock=Assumption]The party returns to Schutzmann.[/sblock][sblock=OOC]Please note, my Internet connection is still wicked flighty.  If I disappear, that's why.[/sblock]When you return to the tower, you find Schutzmann talking to a clerk at a desk in the ground level of the tower.  He gestures for the party to follow him into a small room off the main hall, a sort of waiting room, with utilitarian furniture and a sturdy door. "So, you've returned.  What have you found out?"


----------



## Torillan (Sep 29, 2006)

Kajamba Lion said:
			
		

> When you return to the tower, you find Schutzmann talking to a clerk at a desk in the ground level of the tower.  He gestures for the party to follow him into a small room off the main hall, a sort of waiting room, with utilitarian furniture and a sturdy door. "So, you've returned.  What have you found out?"




"Not much, Captain.  I think we can all agree it wasn't an amatuer endeavor, and some of us, myself included, believe that the murderer wasn't human.  I found scratches that may have been made by some creature on the windowsill of the room, but I won't bore you with what I think made them."  He catches Lady Winifred out of the corner of his eye, and he winks knowingly.


----------



## Torillan (Sep 29, 2006)

Kajamba Lion said:
			
		

> When you return to the tower, you find Schutzmann talking to a clerk at a desk in the ground level of the tower.  He gestures for the party to follow him into a small room off the main hall, a sort of waiting room, with utilitarian furniture and a sturdy door. "So, you've returned.  What have you found out?"




"Not much, Captain.  I think we can all agree it wasn't an amatuer endeavor, and some of us, myself included, believe that the murderer wasn't human.  I found scratches that may have been made by some creature on the windowsill of the room, but I won't bore you with what I think made them."  He catches Lady Winifred out of the corner of his eye, and he winks knowingly.


----------



## Wilphe (Sep 29, 2006)

"Nothing good milord, Father Morten was killed by a poisoned dart in the back of his neck. We believe the killer climbed up to the window, shot him with a blowpipe and then entered the room. No inventory has yet been taken, but it is believed the relic is the only thing missing. Certainly there was no sign of any locks being broken, so if anything was missing the killer would have had access to the key or been able to pick them 

     There were some stratch marks on the window sill, I would suggest they were made by whatever tool the villain used to gain entry, or possibly as a deliberate attempt at misdirection.

     No one at the Temple says they knew anything about the icon, but one of them fetched the money when we were gifted for returning it, so they would have been aware that we had brought or done something he valued. His body was discovered within one half to three quarters of an hour after we left."

      That is the limit of what we have been able to find. The Father was killed by a professional, this might have been for the relic or it might simply have been for some other reason and that theft was opportunistic. It might even have been left by the killer and then stolen by the initate who found the body.

     As to where we go from here?
     Perhaps an apotechary or physcian would be able to ascertain the poison used? That would help us some.

    This required a killer of some skill, presumably there are very few such in the city, and I am sure at least some of them must be known to the autorities if only by reputation?

     You will know better than I if the late Father has any enemies or rivals within the city. Someone who wished him ill perhaps?

       If the relic was stolen, it will either have to be fenced or it was stolen to the latter. I guess there are not too many fencers or collectors of such items in the city?"


----------



## Lot (Sep 29, 2006)

Ottokar listens to Winifred, nodding as she speaks.  He turns to the captain.

"Winifred has pretty much summed it up.  As for the idea of something inhuman doing the deed?  Well...it's hard to say right now.  One must remember that this is a crime against Sigmar and his followers.  Remember who hates the him the most.  All manner of evil and twisted filth would love having a hand in this foul crime."


----------



## Citizen Mane (Sep 30, 2006)

He listens carefully to everything you all have to say.  After you finished, he says, "A poisoned dart?  Wait a moment."  He leaves the room and returns a few minutes later with three small packages wrapped in scraps of cloth.  He lays them out on a table, revealing three blowgun darts identical to the one that you found at the Temple in Father Morten's neck.  "Did it look similar to these?"


----------



## Wilphe (Sep 30, 2006)

"Yes it does, do you have it Ottokar?" she turns back to the Captain, "Can I surmise that these three have also been found in people they shouldt not have been in? And further that whoever killed the good father has been rather active recently?"


----------



## Citizen Mane (Sep 30, 2006)

"That's a fair assessment, Lady von Troutheim.  Three recent killings, only linked by the weapon.  A watchmen, killed outside the Collegium Theologica, a doorkeeper at the Dwarfen Engineers' Guild, and an unknown murdered in the Old Quarter.  All were killed in the last few days."


----------



## Wilphe (Sep 30, 2006)

"I'd ask if there were any robberies associated with those attacks and if there were any witnesses but I expect this is the bit where you tell us that there is nothing to connect the victims and that there are no leads. Am I warm?"


----------



## Citizen Mane (Oct 1, 2006)

"An astute guess."  He pauses.  "You said something about scratch marks and a tool.  What did they look like?  What type of tool do you suppose was used?"


----------



## Lot (Oct 1, 2006)

Kajamba Lion said:
			
		

> "An astute guess."  He pauses.  "You said something about scratch marks and a tool.  What did they look like?  What type of tool do you suppose was used?"





Ottokar looks over at Winifred, then the captain.  

"Not all of us are convinced on the climbing tool angle.  The scratches were maybe this far apart."  Ottokar approximates using his index finger and thumb.  "They don't seem consistant with any grappling hook I could imagine...unless he threw the hook multiple times and the hook made those marks from several failed attempts, which I guess is possible."

Ottokar pauses.

"Maybe I'm just letting my imagination get the better of me...but they really looked like claw marks."


----------



## Citizen Mane (Oct 1, 2006)

Schutzmann raises an eyebrow.  "Claw marks?  Interesting.  Did you find any tracks or any other indications that something that wasn't human-like or man-made might have left the scratches?"


----------



## Wilphe (Oct 1, 2006)

Winfired is impassive and says nothing...


----------



## Citizen Mane (Oct 4, 2006)

Schutzmann looks at your party expectantly, but, taking your lack of an answer for a negative, continues.  "You have a warrant.  Why don't you do a little investigating of the other three murders?  Perhaps you'll be able to find a connection where we couldn't."  He pauses.  "On your way out, see the clerk and ask him to find Durmedin Klangenhall for you — we've had no luck at the Dwarfen Engineer's Guild, but perhaps you'll have some luck with between Ragnar and Durmedin."

He gestures for your group to leave.   The clerk fetches Durmedin, and your party finds itself ready to head off into Middenheim once again.[sblock=OOC]Where to?[/sblock]


----------



## Lot (Oct 4, 2006)

Ottokar turns to his companions.

"I say we go to the college.  Students of engineering are probably pretty perceptive.  I'm sure someone has seen something."


----------



## Torillan (Oct 4, 2006)

Lot said:
			
		

> Ottokar turns to his companions.
> 
> "I say we go to the college.  Students of engineering are probably pretty perceptive.  I'm sure someone has seen something."




"I agree", says Torillan.  "We need to start somewhere, as all we have now is, well, not much".

He turns to the others.  "Unless there are any other ideas?"


----------



## Mr_Spicoli (Oct 4, 2006)

A raggardly tough dwarf makes a subtle yet distinct entrance into the room. His walk is unusually haughty for a dwarf dressed in worn cloaks. His stride is long for a dwarf standing near 5' 3" tall.  He wears a dark black cloak with the hood back revealing wisps of Kraken braided yellow-orange hair, and the glint of a buccaneer's ring hangs from the left earlobe.
The kraken-braids continue into his muttonchops and beard.


"Well well well, greetings & well met and all the appropriate forms of pleaseantries one and all. My I introduce myself as Durmedin of clan Klangenhall at you're service. If it seems I tend to ramble, it may be because I tend to enjoy the art of conversation.  Itis a game like chess, that one can continue to improve in constantly, is it not?   Excuse my haggard appearance as it can be deceiving.  Look at these meager clothes as the fineries of a prince amongst paupers.  
"

His speech certainly belies his dress, of someone with more of an education then would be immediately expected of a freelance for the city guard.
Durmedin looks over the party assembled.  He takes note of the dress & mannerisms of each individual.

"So we have here the fine young lady of some social standing I presume from you're dress and stance.  A young lad dresses in the clothes and equipped as a holy man-with a serious purposeful look.  An astute looking youngish elf who does not appear to be a stranger to excitement and danger.  And then of course one of my own fellow kin, of whom I seen so much in the long past.  Yes, a slayer prepared and honed to combat all the forms of the ravenous influence were it not!   

I myself am just a traveller & perhaps street sage.  I relish gathering and dispensing information that may be of use between parties.  I have spent some time making contacts & finding ways of seeking people and things out for others & myself.
I have done all sorts of jobs in my long travels from the far, far west.  Yes I have mingled with troubadours, courtiers, bandits, politicians, theocrats & bureaucrats, all sorts of men & creatures.  I have seen the lay of the Empire from the dark tunnels of far away mountain mines, to the shores of Sartosa in my youth.

As for the dwarven engineer's guild.  I have visited their once or twice.  I am a smith by schooling if more then trade.  I do endeavor to learn the knowledge of my kin in the art & sciences of machines & warfare!  I have so much to learn & great motivation for using the knowledge.  They do say that knowledge is power do they not?"


----------



## Citizen Mane (Oct 5, 2006)

[sblock=Assumption]Ottokar and Torillan are referring to the Dwarfen Engineers' Guild, which is a tradesmen's association, and not the Collegium Theologica, which is an academic institution.[/sblock][sblock=OOC for Mr_Spicoli]Hey there.  I just wanted to let you know that, although you probably have some contacts inside the Dwarfen Engineers' Guild, you wouldn't be eligible for straight out membership, as you're not an Engineer.  In the meantime, if you'd like to make a Hard (-20) Fellowship test for me, that'd be great.[/sblock]Just a short distance away from the Chapel of Grungi in The Wynd (a small neighborhood between the Altmarkt and Southgate districts) lies the Dwarfen Engineers' Guild, a small and unobtrusive building, functional but not particularly pleasing aesthetically.  A dour-looking dwarf with an enormous hammer stands in front of the door.  He casts a skeptical eye over your group, even the Dwarfs.  "Oi?"


----------



## Mr_Spicoli (Oct 5, 2006)

Durmedin observes the quality of the guards armor and warhammer, noting the craftsmanship with a deep desire to work the forge and anvil to produce such of his own.  With a bright smile showing a gold crowned tooth he greets the guard.

"Well hello good sir, a mighty fine day it is!  Durmedin Klangenhall here with my comrades accompanying me to apply as a journeyman to the engineer's guild. I am a smith of experienced craftsmanship and hope to ply me wares here in this fine guild.  What say ye sir, how can we gain audience with the guild clerk or a craftsmen?"


OOC
Fellowship roll at -20=38+20=58 fail
fellowship roll


----------



## Lot (Oct 5, 2006)

Ottokar seems pleased by his new company.  He looks with wonder at the school and watches the dwarves with interest.  He leans over to Winifred and speaks to her.

"I hope we can figure out what's happening here.  I'm sure the dwarves will have some insight."


----------



## Insight (Oct 5, 2006)

"Ragnar Foulbreath," a Dwarf in mangled armor says to Durmedin, a hand extended.  "I'm not much fer words.  I lets my weapons do the talkin'."


----------



## Mr_Spicoli (Oct 5, 2006)

Durmedin shakes the hand of the stout dwarf.

"Pleased to meet ya Ragnar.  Are ye from Middenheim or thereabouts.  I've only been hear less then a year.  Been all over, started out from from Karak Hirn a long long time ago.  Haven'r been there in many years"


----------



## Torillan (Oct 5, 2006)

Clearly discomfited by the presence of so many dwarves, Torillan decides to stay to the rear of the party, so as not to attract undue attention to himself.  He does, however, hold his tongue until spoken to.


----------



## Wilphe (Oct 5, 2006)

Lot said:
			
		

> Ottokar seems pleased by his new company.  He looks with wonder at the school and watches the dwarves with interest.  He leans over to Winifred and speaks to her.
> 
> "I hope we can figure out what's happening here.  I'm sure the dwarves will have some insight."




"He seems quite charming, as dwarves go." whispers Winifred back.

+++++++++++++++++​
Winfied courtseys as Durmedin introduces himself, "Winifred von Troutheim, delighted to make your acquaintance friend dwarf."

+++++++++++++++++​
As they proceed to the Engineer's guild she hangs back at the rear with Torillan, seeing how the rather talkative newcomer handles himself with his own kind.


----------



## Citizen Mane (Oct 7, 2006)

The dwarf raises a curious eyebrow at Durmedin.  He waits a moment before speaking.  His voice is low and rumbly as he says, "Are ye a member?"  His eyes continue to scan the area around the Guild.


----------



## Mr_Spicoli (Oct 9, 2006)

Durmedin looks slightly cheerful though only enough to project his friendliness, not too overtly as dwarves are nigh too cheery!  Duremedin replies to the dwarven doorman:

"Well I must say I learned as a journeyman blacksmith in the underhalls of far Arknohst.  Have ye ever heard of the Karak Hirn way east?  In that mountain range our clan did mine and craft for generations.  I trained under an apprenticeship to an elder smith and  become a journeyman  and now seek full membership as a craftsmen here in Middenheim.  I do have the insignia of my clan smithy, and am ready to show my skill before the craftsmen.  I am here to learn of gaining membership to the guild, is this not the place to inquire good sir?"

Durmedin allows a toothy grin revealing a lone gold crown.  He then takes out clan Klangehall's signet ring and shows it to the doorman.


----------



## Lot (Oct 11, 2006)

Ottokar steps forward next to Durmedin and speaks to the doorman.

"Also, sir, we are charged by the town's guard to investigate a problem we share.  We're looking into some deaths that...well, you would call them a bit mysterious."

Ottokar pauses, hoping not to say too much.


----------



## Citizen Mane (Oct 16, 2006)

"Well, if ye be wantin' to join," he says to Durmedin, "ye'll have to be takin' the time to pass some tests.  Take a moment and speak to Grugnir Smithfather, he can be arrangin' them fer ye.  It may be a while yet, afer the next screenin', though."

The guard turns to Ottokar.  "Good luck wit' that."  His momentary bout of gregariousness over, his clamps his mouth shut and continues scanning the area.


----------



## Lot (Oct 17, 2006)

Ottokar steps forward, then pauses awkwardly.

"Um...thank you.  So...can I see where your companion was when he was killed.  Or the body?  Was it already buried?"


----------



## Wilphe (Oct 18, 2006)

"We have a warrant, though I expect that that doesn't matter to you very much and that you are not free to talk right now. May we trouble you to point us in the direction of someone who can help us?"


OOC:
Charm/Gossip (whichever applies) succeeds by 21


----------



## Citizen Mane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Ottokar*: You start to ask about the body, if you can see it, and where it was buried, but you realize that even thinking to ask such a thing would be a colossal breach of etiquette and shut your mouth before you even finish the first word of the sentence.

*Winifred*: He shakes his head.  "Members, only.  If'n yer companion joins, maybe we c'n help ye, but that's really the only conversation you lot c'n be havin' wit' us right now."


----------



## Mr_Spicoli (Oct 19, 2006)

Looking to the doorman, Durmedin responds:
"Yes I would like to join the guild, is there someone I can speak with to get started?  Please show me the way my good sir!"

Durmedin looks at his companions, "First things first it appears my friends.  This might be more then a simple inquiry as is the case."


----------



## Citizen Mane (Oct 20, 2006)

*Durmedin*: You manage to see Grugnir, and he sets up an exam for you in a week's time.  He apologizes for the delay, but nothing sooner can be arranged.


----------



## Mr_Spicoli (Oct 20, 2006)

When Durmedin walks out of the engineer's guild, he says to the party:
"Well it looks like the earliest I can gain entry into the guild will be in a week.  Come lets discuss things further over hot soup and bread. An I can sure use a nice tankard of mead!"
He starts to walk down the path from the guildhall.  When the others have followed and they are a couple of streets away from the guildhall, Durmedin says:
"I do believe my application to the guildhall may be our only means of acquiring information on this investigation.  It is reasonable to assume none of you except mayhaps Ragnar might enter in as well.  So we are looking at a week plus timeframe for information from the dwarven guild.  We should look at other leads while these cogs are turning.  I will of course brush up on my smithing & machining skills during the week for the exam.  Ragnar, maybe you could help me with some of the smithy work and forge us some weapons & armor, whaddaya say!?  Don't worry, they'll be plenty of Ale on hand for vigor! We can also start to ponder which place to visit next of the two."


----------



## Lot (Oct 21, 2006)

Ottokar, glad he had caught his tongue before he embarrassed himself, is happy to be away from the situation.  He looks to Durmedin.

"So you're testing for the engineering school, eh?  That's impressive, my friend.  I would love to get something to eat and I could use some ale, certainly.  We can figure out our next move."


----------



## Wilphe (Oct 21, 2006)

IC:
"You can discuss what you like, I'm going to talk to the Captain and tell him that the Dwarves aren't cooperating with our enquiry."

    OOC:
[sblock]That conversation went something like this didn't it?
PC: "Hi, we're from the police we'd like to talk to you about a murder."
NPC: "Sorry, I know nothing, and I'm not going to let you in to talk to anyone who does because you are not a member"
PC: "Oh, all right then."

Is there any reason why we should accept this? Is the Guild exempt from local law and oversight? Because if it isn't Winifred is going to get the Captain to come down like an avalanche on that arrogant little dwarf.[/sblock]


----------



## Citizen Mane (Oct 22, 2006)

[sblock=OOC for Wilphe]The Dwarfen Engineers' Guild is exempt to a large degree from local law and custom -- think of it like a consulate.  You can, of course, press things with Schutzmann, but there very well could be repercussions from that that could make life difficult for the party even under the best circumstances possible.[/sblock][sblock=OOC]If you want something to eat, there are a lot of good, inexpensive restaurants in the Little Moot (a neighborhood in the middle of the Altmarkt district north of where you are now -- characters that have been in Middenheim for a little while would be familiar with it and its restaurants.  You could also go to The Last Drop, which is in the same district, although all the way to the northwest of it -- it's kind of an disreputable place, like the Mos Eisley cantina of the City of the White Wolf.  There isn't much of anyplace to dine in the Wynd, where you are now.[/sblock]


----------



## Insight (Oct 22, 2006)

Mr_Spicoli said:
			
		

> Ragnar, maybe you could help me with some of the smithy work and forge us some weapons & armor, whaddaya say!?  Don't worry, they'll be plenty of Ale on hand for vigor! We can also start to ponder which place to visit next of the two."




"Aye, I'd join ya," Rangar says as they continue to walk.  "I was hopin' ta beat on somethin' this day, mebbe beatin' on iron 'n steel'd be better than nuthin'."


----------



## Wilphe (Oct 22, 2006)

"Fine, we do it their way, but that doesn't mean we have to like it. Let's eat, the day is busy enough as it is. Then let's go to the Thelogical College, hopefully their be more helpful. And if they aren't, well we already have a member there don't we Ottokar?"


----------



## Lot (Oct 22, 2006)

Wilphe said:
			
		

> "Fine, we do it their way, but that doesn't mean we have to like it. Let's eat, the day is busy enough as it is. Then let's go to the Thelogical College, hopefully their be more helpful. And if they aren't, well we already have a member there don't we Ottokar?"




Ottokar nods.

"We should receive some help, most likely.  We are trying to root out chaos and recover a precious icon, after all.  Why not give us aid?"


----------



## Citizen Mane (Oct 24, 2006)

You all have an excellent meal at one of the halfling restaurants in the Little Moot before continuing on -- it's probably not as fine as it would have been before the siege, but the chefs do an excellent job with their meager supplies.  The Collegium Theologica is in the Freiburg district, clearly one of the nicer districts, with its well-appointed houses and wide, tree-lined boulevards.  The college itself is a beautiful stone building with ornate gargoyles lurking here and there on the roof.

A quick inquiry at the gate directs you to the spot where the watchman was killed.  Apparently, he was patrolling outside the Collegium; his relief found him the next morning, a dart in his neck.  The area itself is nothing special -- just one of the streets that passes in and around the college -- and there are no specific indications of anything that can help you at a casual glance.


----------



## Mr_Spicoli (Oct 24, 2006)

Durmedin will do a thorough search of the area where the guard was patrolling.  He will be looking for anything unusual from footprints,scuff or blood marks to traces of hair, clothing or dropped items.  

He will then investigate the surrounding environment, looking carefully for hiding places that would be a suitable location from which to stealthily shoot a dart.  This will include searching for and on any trees that would provide a hiding spot.  Also any nearby buildings, their windowsills and rooftops that would provide a good shot at the guard’s patrol route.

He will then examine the walls and windows of the nearby buildings as well as the collegium for traces of climbing and climbing apparatus.


----------



## Torillan (Oct 24, 2006)

Feeling somewhat relieved to be around fewer dwarves, Torillan will help Durmedin as much as possible, using his keen eyes to notice anything unusual.  [Perception 45%]


----------



## Citizen Mane (Oct 25, 2006)

*Torillan, Durmedin*: The only interesting thing you notice is that the killing took place very close to a window of the Collegium's library.


----------



## Lot (Oct 25, 2006)

Ottokar will walk around, speaking to some of the instructors to see if any important religious pieces or artifacts have gone missing.  If the relic of Sigmar was taken, maybe something like it was taken from this place.


----------



## Wilphe (Oct 26, 2006)

Winifred assesses the situation, "Well I don't expect we'll find anything, it was a few days ago and this area is fairly well travelled," she looks anyway, just to get a feel for the area as much as anything and then heads inside, brandishing her warrant at the gate if necessary.

"Good afternoon, we are investigating the murder that took place here. May we speak to one of the Librarians please?


----------



## Insight (Oct 27, 2006)

Ragnar grumbles, "Someone's gettin' in a lot more killin' than me.  That right pisses me off."  The dwarf stomps around the investigation, not providing anything terribly useful.  

"I might have ta just haul off and start beatin' someone 'less we find this here murderer right quick."


----------



## Mr_Spicoli (Oct 28, 2006)

Durmedin carefully considers the scene: "we know where the guard was attacked and did not find anything of note, we should ask as many people of the collegium as well as neighborhood if anyone saw anything when it happened.  Considering Herr Shutzman did not indicate any known witnesses in the briefing, we may have to look into that ourselves.  Winifred is inquiring with the librarians, I will inquire with all the guards of the collegium, and then with neighbors who live in the area.  If anyone wishes to join me, lets get moving."

Durmedin the follows Winifred to go into the collegium, and will then speak to as many people and especially guards as he can. He will ask about who were acquaintances, friends, & enemies of the slain guard, both in and external to the collegium.  He wil ask if the guard has any relatives in the area? He will try to talk to the other guards who were on the same watch, and ask them how and when did they find they're companion.  He will ask the guard who found the slain guard some questions.  "How did you happen across you're fellow watchman?  In what position was he lying, facing what direction?  Where exactly was the dart located on his body?  On what side and height of his body was the dart located[this is to determine from what direction the dart was shot]?  Is the dart available, was it inspected for chemicals, if so what type was found on it?"  He will ask to see the body of the slain guard and when given access, will inspect it and look for the dart wound to determine from what direction the dart hit him.  He will also look for any other unusual marks etc.

Durmedin will also ask all of the guards and any acquaintances if the slain guard had any enemies the know of.  He will also ask if the slain guard had been acting strangely latley, or if they noticed something unusual about the slain guard.  he will then ask if the slain guard was ever seen talking to some strange people?


----------



## Citizen Mane (Oct 28, 2006)

*Ottokar*: The various instructors you speak to shake their heads.  Nothing has gone missing in the last few weeks.

*Winifred*: The guards are happy to bring you to a librarian.  As you walk there, one of them says, "It's a shame about Waldemar.  Just married with a wee little girl.  I hope you catch the killer."  The librarians themselves are polite and helpful, but they have no special information.

*Durmedin*: Your inquiries are met with pleasant helpfulness, and you can tell that the guards are just as frustrated by the lack of an apparent motive and clues as you are.  Mostly, the deceased fraternized with other guards -- he and his wife were new in the area, just married with a new baby.  You receive the following information about the discovery of the body: he was found the next morning with a dart in the back of the neck, right hand side.  The corpse was found face down, with the main line of the body parallel to the Collegium's walls.  As far as seeing the body, it seems that Waldemar (the dead guard) has yet to be buried.


----------



## Mr_Spicoli (Oct 30, 2006)

Durmedin postulates from the way the guard was positioned when found, did the dart originate external to the collegium, or from the direction of the collegium/library?

He will ask to see the body of the slain guard and when given access, will inspect it and look closely at the dart wound to determine if it is similar to the one the rest of the party found on the father Morten previously. He will look very closely for any other unusual marks or signs of struggle on the body etc.

He will inquire to the guards about why the guard was not found until the next morning?  Was he on a patrol route, if so was there not a guard to replace his rounds?

He will ask the guards/his commanding officer and acquaintences if the slain guard knew either the slain Father, the slain dwarven engineer, or the slain commoner form the old quarter.

He will ask them all if they knew if the guard was a follower of Sigmar?

He will ask where the wife of the slain guard could be located.


----------



## Citizen Mane (Oct 31, 2006)

[sblock=OOC]Thought I replied to this yesterday.    Anyhow...[/sblock][sblock=OOC for Mr Spicoli]Make an Easy (+10%) Perception test for me.[/sblock]*Durmedin*: You find out the family has the body, and you would need to go to them to find out if you could see it.  As far as finding the body, Waldemar was found by his replacement -- his shift didn't end until the next morning.  No one knows if he knew any of the other victims, and his personal religious beliefs weren't extremely strong.  You receive directions to his house, a small apartment in the Westgate-Sudgarten district of the city.[sblock=OOC]Here's a link to a map of Middenheim, which was pointed out to me the other day.  Might be helpful.  [/sblock]


----------



## Mr_Spicoli (Nov 1, 2006)

Durmedin will try to surmise if the dart was launched from the library in the collegium out towards the guard.  If so he will go and meet Winifred.  Then he will tell her to help him search the library with him.  He will tell the librarians that he needs to search the library especially near the window for any clues.  

After searching the library, he will wait until everyone has finished their inquiries.  When everyone is together again, he will tell them.  

"I have thus so far: The slain guard's fellow guardsmen and superiors do not have any more clues nor reasons for motives.  Waldemar  and his wife were new in the area, just married. The family has the body, and we would need to go to them to find out if you could see it. We have directions to his house, a small apartment in the Westgate-Sudgarten district of the city.  I believe this is a good choice because they may have some more information about anything or anyone strange that Waldemar had associated with.  As well as other clues or connections to the other slain victims for motives.
  Before we do that I would like to question nearby neighbors of the collegium to see whether anyone may have seen anything but had not said anything yet.
What have the rest of you found out?"

[OOCerception test=29, http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=705853]


----------



## Citizen Mane (Nov 2, 2006)

[sblock=OOC for Mr Spicoli]The dart was fired from the window of the library.[/sblock][sblock=OOC for Mr Spicoli, Wilphe (if Winifred heads to the library)]Make Search or Perception Tests for me, please.[/sblock]The librarians are slightly disturbed by the possibility that someone killed someone from inside their library, but acquiesce to your request to search.  They do ask, however, that you only disturb the stacks if absolutely necessary (they're a little cowed at the potential disruption of the grand order of things).  If things are disrupted too much, it could take them a long time to recatalogue.


----------



## Lot (Nov 2, 2006)

Ottokar rejoins the others after his searches and hears about the guard's family situation.

"Well, it turns out nothing is reported missing here.  It wouldn't appear to be a murder and robbery, such as it was in the first case.  So, if the guard wasn't killed to break-in, it might be personal.  We should learn as much as we can about this guard.  Maybe he knew Father Morten?"

The young initiate offers his ideas, but he doesn't appear overly optimistic.


----------



## Mr_Spicoli (Nov 2, 2006)

Durmedin carefully searches through the library, examining all of the shelves and lightly ruffling through the books.  He even pulls on them to uncover any hint of the old "hidden book lever that opens a secret door" trick.

He will carfeully examine the area around the windows facing the guards patrol route.  Looking at the walls, the sills, the curtains, the rugs(for tracks or clothes-particle fragments) etc.  he will also examine what types of windows afre here, and the mechanism that locks/unlocks and opens them.  He will ask the librarions if on the night of the guard's slaying, were the windows open, and if not were they locked?  And if anyone checked the windows the following morning and found them in a different state then what they should have been.

[OOCerception test=7, http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=707844]


----------



## Citizen Mane (Nov 4, 2006)

*Durmedin*: The only unusual thing you find in the course of your investigation, between your searches and your conversations with the librarians, are three scratches on the window sill, towards the outside.  It doesn't look like anything came in the library so much as something used the window as a perch to get an advantageous angle on the victim.


----------



## Wilphe (Nov 5, 2006)

> "It's a shame about Waldemar. Just married with a wee little girl. I hope you catch the killer."




"We certainly hope to. We understand nothing is missing, is there anything in the Library that someone may wish to read or copy without anyone knowing about it? Is that a possibility?"

     [sblock] ooc: Perception test = 7 ! (two degrees of success) [/sblock]


    Once outside and talking to rest, "Waldemar was killed first of all the victims. Given the abscence of any apparent motive, I'd suggest that this was a dry run, a practice killling, a scouting or something like that. Shall we speak to his family?"


----------



## Citizen Mane (Nov 6, 2006)

*Winifred*: "It's a possibility, but nothing valuable has turned up missing that we're aware of.  We can check again and contact you if anything new turns up."  Your search turns up nothing other than what Durmedin's search turned up.[sblock=Assumption]If no one has anything else to do here, I'll move this along to Waldemar's house tonight.[/sblock]


----------



## Citizen Mane (Nov 8, 2006)

[sblock=OOC]Or tonight.  [/sblock]You track down Waldemar's house and widow.  She's clearly distraught but, once shown the warrant, allows you in to check the body, which is wrapped in a light gauze.  There is a puncture mark in the back of his neck, identical to Father Morten's wound, but there are no other signs of violence.


----------



## Wilphe (Nov 8, 2006)

*Winifred*: "It's a possibility, but nothing valuable has turned up missing that we're aware of.  We can check again and contact you if anything new turns up."

"Well that's it, nothing would be missing. I'm thinking that someone may have crept in here just to read, or make a copy of a text, then replace the original on the shelf."


----------



## Lot (Nov 10, 2006)

Ottokar steps forward to speak to the widow, his head lowered respectfully.

"Ma'am.  I'm sorry to bother you at this difficult time.  We...we're trying to understand what happened to your husband.  Who would want to hurt him?  Did he have any enemies?  Did he mention anything going on in his life that was unusual?"


----------



## Citizen Mane (Nov 12, 2006)

*Winifred*: [Wrapping up the library scene.]  The librarian shakes his head, frustrated.  "I'm sorry, but we don't necessarily have any way of checking to find out if nothing's missing or nothing was unusual."

*Ottokar*: She tries her best to answer all your questions, but she has no information to give you that you didn't get from the guards at the Collegium — naturally, she knew her husband more intimately, and it shows, but the broad strokes of her story match what you already know.


----------



## Wilphe (Nov 12, 2006)

"Okay then, let's go and see what we can find about this unknown who died in the Old Quarter. That will also be nothing, but it's the only other lead we have right now."


----------



## Lot (Nov 12, 2006)

Ottokar, after the fruitless interaction with the widow, rubs his eyes wearily.

"That's all we can do, I suppose.  It's getting frustrating.  We have body after body with no real clue to a culprit or even a distinct motive."

The young initiate rubs the small silver hammer he received from Father Morten absently as he speaks.  Taking a deep breath, he reassumes a determined expression.

"Okay...let's go.  I am not going to stop until we figure this out, so let's move on."


----------



## Mr_Spicoli (Nov 13, 2006)

Durmedin turns to his companions and adds,
"Yes finding any connections not to mention a motive here is very elusive.  The only connections between the two slayings so far are the darts, as well as the claw marks found near the scene.  I was attempting to determine if the claw marks were made on the inside or outside of the window.  Though the librarians were pretty adamant that there was no unusual activity nor forced entry into the library.

Also no one we have spoken with seems to have noticed anything unusual, including strange contacts that either the father nor the guard had made recently. Yet, somehow the two if not all must be linked, and most likely through someone they know.

There are too many things missing, and not enough clues to make any reasonable conclusions as of yet.  We must continue to explore the other options and examine the situations surrounding the remaining slayings before we can say anything.  Depending on those inquiries will we be able to determine if our searching was thorough enough! So let us go to the next stop along the hunt!"


----------



## Citizen Mane (Nov 14, 2006)

As the local members of your party know, unidentified bodies are turned over to the Shrine of Morr, according to custom and the law.  Your initial inquiries at the shrine surprise the priests, but they quickly explain:  "We were preparing to perform a Nameless Funeral — an abbreviated burial rite, followed by burial in a common grave.  A group of men came and demanded to see the body.  They refused to identify themselves, but they did identify the deceased as Gerard Kroen.  According to them, he was a devout follower of Sigmar.  Their leader, a tall, dark-haired man with pale blue eyes and a vicious scar down the left side of his nose, paid in gold for a full funeral.  After the service and burial, they left."


----------



## Wilphe (Nov 19, 2006)

"Intriguing, did these gentlemen say where they could be found, or give any hint as to thier identity?", outside she looks to Ragnar, Torillan & Durmedin for answers,"Sound like anyone you know? Perhaps we should ask at the Temple"


----------



## Citizen Mane (Nov 20, 2006)

"They only said that they were followers of Sigmar.  The gravestone they purchased for Kroen was highly ornate."


----------



## Lot (Nov 20, 2006)

Ottokar listens intently.

"Perhaps we should return to the Temple.  This leader sounds like a distinctive-looking man and, if they identify themselves as Sigmar's men, perhaps other Sigmarites know of them."


----------



## Wilphe (Nov 21, 2006)

"May we see the grave?", Winifred will go have a look at it, more for forms sake than anything else

Then, "I agree, let us ask at the Temple"


----------



## Citizen Mane (Nov 21, 2006)

The grave is clearly fresh, and over it stands a headstone inscribed with the name of the deceased and the symbol of a crossed sword and hamer in front of a twin-tailed comet, flanked by the letters _O_ and _F_.

*OOC*: Make a Very Hard (-30) Intelligence test or, if you have it, a Hard (-20) Academic Knowledge/Theology test.


----------



## Wilphe (Nov 21, 2006)

Winifred examines the grave, and takes a copy of the symbol, "I don't know what this is, but I feel like I ought to and that bothers me. Maybe someone at the Temple or the College will know."

ooc:
[sblock]http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=736681

7, not quite good enough[/sblock]


----------



## Lot (Nov 22, 2006)

Ottokar examines the headstone seriously for a moment, then shakes his head.

"I don't...I don't understand what it means.  I feel like I should, but I've never been much of a student."

[sblock=OOC]Academic Knowledge (Theology)  Roll: 96 (failure)[/sblock]


----------



## Mr_Spicoli (Nov 25, 2006)

"I am not familiar with these designs myself, though they might have some religious connection.  We may do good to ask at the Sigmarite temple or the college theologica about them!."

[sblock=OOC]Intelligence Roll: 37  [/sblock]


----------



## Citizen Mane (Nov 27, 2006)

[sblock=Assumption and OOC]You head to the Temple of Sigmar to ask about the symbol.  Make Gossip tests, please.  Very Hard, save for Ottokar, who tests at Hard in this case.  Thanks.  [/sblock]


----------



## Wilphe (Nov 27, 2006)

"Pardon me, do you know anything about this symbol? Knowing about it may help us track down Father Morten's killer."

ooc:
[sblock]http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=745398

46, target would be 41 so would fail even a normal test[/sblock]


----------

